# Honey banana (a giant)



## Aggie007 (Sep 24, 2017)

This strain is called honey banana and it gets really big. Smells like juicy fruit bubble gum. Taste like sweet bananas. 

View attachment IMG_0516.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 24, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 24, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> Very nice.



Yeah, both of them.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2017)

Holy cow Aggie. amazing.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 25, 2017)

Nice hedge!


----------



## Aggie007 (Nov 5, 2017)

Day of harvest 

View attachment 50EC6978-8C35-4147-93AD-A5687CDD81A6.jpg


----------



## Aggie007 (Nov 5, 2017)

Close up 

View attachment 21C0D17C-6FD6-4B63-A1FC-90D566700064.jpg


----------



## MJ Passion (Nov 7, 2017)

Wow, that's a healthy looking plant.   The smell is wild to think about.


----------



## kaotik (Nov 9, 2017)

damn :aok: 
kudos


----------



## scoobbie (Nov 14, 2017)

Wow, that is some plant or should i say tree.
Scoobbie


----------



## samarta (Dec 1, 2017)

What a babe! Oh yea nice plant.


----------



## chrismitchell31 (Apr 18, 2018)

Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

